# Tegu Pattern - Spots versus Stripes?



## carcharios (Jul 1, 2009)

I read a similar topic a few weeks ago at another tegu forum and today was able to take some pics of the tegu at my local pet store that also has spots instead of the more typical banding pattern found on black and whites. Does anyone know anything about this particular phenomenon? The petstore tegu shown first also has more white on his head and the tip of his nose looks a little darker than my guy. Here is a pic of my little guy versus the spotted specimen at the pet store.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 1, 2009)

Very interesting pattern.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 1, 2009)

that is whats cool about GUs not one is the same. Awesome pics good lookin GUs


----------



## Dom3rd (Jul 1, 2009)

Those are very nice looking Gu's


----------



## carcharios (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, I've never seen this particular pattern before. I would purchase the little guy but the asking price is a bit steep for me. I definitely wish I had the funds to get 'em though. He / She? was really tame and had awesome coloration. As can be seen, the entire lizard is dotted. There appears to be almost zero banding pattern on this specimen. The head is really white too. Much whiter than both my tegus. This one is going to look awesome when it's fully mature.


Carcharios


----------



## 4Horse (Jul 14, 2009)

Check out my spotted Arg. Blk. and White....









I'd like to know where this pattern comes from also...


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thoae are really pretty babies!!!


----------



## 4Horse (Jul 14, 2009)

carcharios, may I ask where this pet store is located and what are they asking for this spotted Tegu? I wonder if this pattern can be duplicated? Could be that they are related also...I wouldn't mind having that one!


----------



## carcharios (May 20, 2010)

Sorry for getting back to you so late. They sold the tegu a while back. The store is called Corner Critters in Leonardtown, MD. I tried to swap my adopted tegu for theirs but the owner wouldn't do it. In retrospect, I wish I had just purchased their spotted guy. I would have loved to have done the same - bred it with another spotted specimen to create a new line. The markings on this individual were really stunning. I don't know where they got their spotted specimen either. I'll have to ask them who their supplier is. I think they were asking $150 or $175 for it. I would have purchased it but I just got my adopted tegu about a month earlier and my wife would have killed me.


----------



## carcharios (May 20, 2010)

4Horse,
You should really breed your guy (or girl). Your specimen is really nice looking. I wish now that I had purchased the other one. It would have been great to start a new variation. The spotted tegus are really awesome.


----------



## greenman1979 (Jun 4, 2010)

They are both lovely..we just bought ours he was 152.00 with tax, and is a very pretty combo of polka dots and stripes...I call him my little bumblebee. the husband doesnt like that name..oh well good luck with all your babies!


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 4, 2010)

Those are some very nice looking Tegus. I have a Argentine b/w that has more spots than the other one does. But it looks like yours has a lot of them. 

The smaller one in this video is Zeus. The one with the more spots. The bigger one ( Leonidas ) has them more along the spine. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/user/txrepgirl#p/u/28/lFcCkCESmjg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/user/txrepgirl#p ... FcCkCESmjg</a><!-- m -->


----------

